# I under Bidded



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Jason-F said:


> ..... If this comes down to dump fees being the big unforseen cost.......you didn't stand to make money anyway. Sit down and rework your bidding system immediatly.


Actually I was going to suggest that he pack up and go to work for someone else for awhile. There are multiple clues in the posts that the OP is not doing the trade any favors. I know we all attend the school of hardknocks from time to time, but I don't think the OP is ready for that yet.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Bweikel said:


> Umm.. This just sounds like a bad situation I would have just eaten the cost. It might have turned out ok on this one but I would never ask for more money in fact on the California contractors test they tell you, you are not allowed to ask for more compensation due to your own biding mistakes :whistling:
> 
> Reality is only an illusion that occurs due to lack of alcohol.


And according to his location he is in Florida. So I don't think he cares.:w00t:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Try to talk to the HO and explain that you made a mistake and did not include the dumping fee. If the HO has a heart (some do) he will cover the cost, or at least offer to pay 1/2 of it, if not....Take a beating like a man and move on... Lesson learned.

Before you dish all the money out for dumping (I don't know how much stuff you got there)...drive around and see if you find someone with a dumpster, maybe for a smaller amount of money they will let you dump it, if its not a truck load... If its a full load, take it to the dump and don't waste time by wasting more money on gas driving around...next time pay attention when doing estimates. 

If you listen to some of the guys in here who're breaking your OO and telling you dump at night :shutup: and you take that advise don't get busted, if you do, you think you got a problem now? :hang: :laughing:


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Leo G said:


> And according to his location he is in Florida. So I don't think he cares.:w00t:


I realize that. Just making a statement doesn't matter were your from I wouldn't go back and ask a client for more more money cause I  up.

I have done it before and yep it sucked yep lost money but the HO doesn't know that and I don't plan on telling them. But I bet the next time Iam gonna be more careful.

No ones perfect I miss little things under estimate how many roles of flashing not enough sub floor glue etc.. But I think the point is if you forget you gotta take things to the dump you might be in over your head.

Reality is only an illusion that occurs due to lack of alcohol.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Charge it to credit card and take it as a lesson learned. As someone else mentioned; if its coming down to dump fees, then you were not gonna make anything anyway.


----------



## CJA (Jan 26, 2011)

BigArmindo88 said:


> I bid and got a job that turns out I didn't bid enough to cover all dumping fees and labor.It was a simple job but yet it was something I don't do much.It turn out I don't have enough to cover for gas cost and labor pay.Customer pay me but I still need x amount of money to finish the job.So what can I do?I never made a mistake like this before?Help please,should I ask for more money?


Do a quallity job for what you quoted. It was your bad you didn't know how to bid it, not the customers.


----------



## SwissClean (Apr 19, 2011)

Pay your mistake from your own pocket and learn the lesson . Don't bid for something if you have no experience in that field . The way bid is your business card for most of the clients , i can see an amateur in cleaning business for example just by looking at the way he bids


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

BigArmindo88 said:


> Well I did spoke with him today,he going give me more cash to get the job done.I'm bartering weekly lawn service for few 2 months at no cost.So he agree and he happy and i'm happy.I know I got lucky not all customers would have done that but I guest by offering free service it work out.Wouldn't hurt me much any way cuz I do have I got 2 accounts on that same street and his property is small so there not much grass to mow.Thanks everyone for the input.


Sounds like a happy ending. Maybe after a couple months he'll pay you to continue the lawn service so you can make some money.


----------

